# Do you like the new facepalm emoticon?



## blah (Jul 18, 2009)

Do you like the new facepalm emoticon?

Uh, you can ignore the typo in the poll question :fp

:fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes I was the first one to vote.


----------



## blah (Jul 18, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> I was the first one to vote.


:fp (too short)


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 18, 2009)

Its classic ... great hallmark of speedsolving.com  :fp 

What smiley did it replace BTW?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 18, 2009)

Tis brilliant in my opinion.

I thank whoever did this, pjk, most likely?


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 18, 2009)

love it! :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 18, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Tis brilliant in my opinion.
> 
> I thank whoever did this, pjk, most likely?


PJK did it, but it was suggested by someone else.


----------



## blah (Jul 18, 2009)

I was expecting something like 100% yes, no less. Apparently I was wrong :confused:


----------



## ChaosWZ (Jul 18, 2009)

personally i dont like it, but thats just me, it just looks like a hand with a circle behind it


----------



## blah (Jul 18, 2009)

ChaosWZ said:


> it just looks like a hand with a circle behind it


:fp (too short)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 18, 2009)

I like it, I think it will make more people use it unnecessarily though.


----------



## blah (Jul 18, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> I like it, I think it will make more people use it unnecessarily though.


Don't you see the beauty of it? The moment someone uses it unnecessarily, he/she is gonna get facepalmed by everyone else!    This is gonna be fun


----------



## Rama (Jul 18, 2009)

blah said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > I was the first one to vote.
> ...





blah said:


> ChaosWZ said:
> 
> 
> > it just looks like a hand with a circle behind it
> ...



:fp Just use ''[color=INSERT THE COLOR WHITE]INSERT SENTENCE'', because ''(too short) just looks too sloppy.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 18, 2009)

Rama said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...



:fp


----------



## Carrot (Jul 18, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



:fp


----------



## Rama (Jul 18, 2009)

Odder said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Rama said:
> ...



Davy Natalie :fp


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 18, 2009)

:fp, that's all

also, voted yes

but I'm probably going to keep saying facepalm.jpg instead of using the smiley


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 18, 2009)

Its ok....but I like the facepalm emoticon I saw in another forum better.


----------



## blah (Jul 18, 2009)

Rama said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Novriil said:
> ...



:fp Who's that?


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 18, 2009)

blah said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



:fp


----------



## Logan (Jul 18, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Rama said:
> ...





mcciff2112 said:


> I like it, I think it will make more people use it unnecessarily though.



:fp


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 18, 2009)

As the first person to facepalm someone on this forum (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=129087&postcount=97)

I enjoy it


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 18, 2009)

Logan said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



:fp


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 18, 2009)

I like that we have it, but it's not very good.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 18, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I like that we have it, but it's not very good.



Yeah the smiley doesn't seem to match the others very well. Maybe another :fp? (<- link) Like




?


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 18, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



:fp ooh ooh, I want to be part of the in crowd!


----------



## Carrot (Jul 18, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



:fp someone quoted it wrongly so I had 2 of 'em in same post..


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm not sure, but I think that I was the first one to use it.  At least I had never seen it before.


----------



## Rama (Jul 18, 2009)

blah said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



:fp Too lazy to explain.... and too lazy to facepalm myself for saying that I am to lazy to facepalm myself.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 18, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I'm not sure, but I think that I was the first one to use it.  At least I had never seen it before.



Nope, by searching "facepalm" you can find that it was indeed me who used it first.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 18, 2009)

Huh? But the smiley doesn't show up in any of the searches.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 18, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Huh? But the smiley doesn't show up in any of the searches.



:fp


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 18, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? But the smiley doesn't show up in any of the searches.
> ...



Now we need a confused emoticon. :fp


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 18, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > soccerking813 said:
> ...



:fp:fp
:confused:


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 18, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



:fp &%@$


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 19, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I'm not sure, but I think that I was the first one to use it.  At least I had never seen it before.



O wait I thought you meant the actual act of facepalming. Yea it wasn't me who first used the smiley


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2009)

I like the concept of having a facepalm smiley, although I don't like the way it looks, and I have a feeling it'll probably be overused to the point of overt spamming. Still, it's cool to have one.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 19, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > soccerking813 said:
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 19, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



:fp

:confused: <-- Confused emoticon.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 19, 2009)

I prefer this one


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 19, 2009)

I prefer this one


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, 10 minutes of facepalm. That's brutal.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 19, 2009)

I can't think of a time that you can use that.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 19, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't like it compared the others. I vote for replacing it with




, unless someone else makes an actual good one.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 19, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> great hallmark of speedsolving.com



No... that's me


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 19, 2009)

i like it, especially because this forum is big on shooting down threads and flaming people


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 19, 2009)

Here is another option for a better :fp


----------



## jcuber (Jul 19, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> As the first person to facepalm someone on this forum (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=129087&postcount=97)
> 
> I enjoy it



Ah, good times Ethan, good times.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 19, 2009)

Ah, man. I'm so happy this finally got implemented. Will be of great use to many people.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 19, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > As the first person to facepalm someone on this forum (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=129087&postcount=97)
> ...



:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 19, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Here is another option for a better :fp



I like the round ones better... seems more in keeping with the style of the other smilies. I think the one I mentioned earlier might be most similar to the other smilies:


----------



## Bryan (Jul 19, 2009)

Facepalm should only be available to premium members. It would help PJK raise more money to run the site.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Facepalm should only be available to premium members.



I disagree.

And it's not like people who haven't paid money wouldn't keep SAYING facepalm (unless you ban them for doing so, of course) even if they are not allowed to use the emoticon.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 19, 2009)

A different forum I go to uses this one. 



A lot smaller of course.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 19, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > soccerking813 said:
> ...



 **** you word limit I WIN. I wonder what dirty things I could say in here just for fun....=]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 19, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Facepalm should only be available to premium members.
> ...



Sorry, should've been more clear. I didn't mean exclusive use of facepalm, but to have one click access to facepalm.


----------



## V-te (Jul 20, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > great hallmark of speedsolving.com
> ...



:fp


----------



## blade740 (Jul 20, 2009)

The problem is that every time I've seen the emoticon used it's been used by a noob who deserves a facepalm for facepalming. If it's really worth a facepalm, it's worth finding a facepalm image and adding it into your post. All the noobs are too lazy to do that.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 20, 2009)

This is going to be way overused...


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 20, 2009)

I voted yes, but people are using facepalms way too much.
(Probably just because it's new right now lots of people are (ab)using it.)


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 20, 2009)

:fp

I like it because of the text format.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 20, 2009)

V-te said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



nah


----------



## Stefan (Jul 20, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> This is going to be way overused...


"Going to be"? Where have you been since it was introduced?


----------



## coolmission (Jul 20, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > This is going to be way overused...
> ...



Probably looking up "facepalm".


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Jul 20, 2009)

Personally i'm not fond of it. It is not terrible, it's just i don't like it.


----------

